# Smoked Dove Recdipe?????



## Waterspaniel

I am a smoker junkie, and love dove hunting, but have been unable to bring the two together. Anyone got a recipe for smoked dove. Breasts, Whole birds, anything?


----------



## MossyMO

I have never thought about trying it, good idea !!! I don't see why you could not do it just like a turkey or turkey breast? I may just try it..... :beer:


----------



## Norm70

my uncle makes smoked dove breast all of the time and it is great. I will try to get the recipe for it this weekend.


----------



## muskat

I just got done with a batch, they are wonderful. Smoking time is very short also because of the size of the meat.

Brine Mixture:
1/2 Cup Brown Sugar
1/2 Cup Honey
1 Gallon of water
Add 50/50 mixture of Pickling Salt and Tenderquick until solution is able to float an egg.

Soak breats for 24 Hours

Smoking time should be less than 2 hours at 200 deg.

Applewood and Hickory with picked corncobs mixed in!!


----------



## bigpaws

muskat,

Sounds yummy....could you fed ex some to me? :lol:


----------



## solitude

I am not a chef but i visit many kind of websites. Visit this one
http://www.smoker-cooking.com/dove-recipe.html

Here you can find many beneficial info about smoked dove.


----------



## MossyMO

solitude and to all -
Here is a good smoking site - www.smokingmeatforums.com , I know cowgirl on there has a great dove recipe.....


----------

